# Schwarzer Bildschirm und Punke



## Spoon (1 August 2009)

Hallo,
hab heute meinen Rechner eingeschaltet und siehe da. Es kommt ein normales Bild mit lauter blauen Punkten im Vordergrund die senkrecht angeordnet sind, der Rechner bricht den Bootvorgang beim Ladebalken von Vista ab und der Rechner startet neu.
Nach etwas hin und her lässt sich der PC im Abgesicherten Modus booten, danach startet der er auch im Normalen Modus.
Wenn der PC eine weile in Betrieb ist kehrt das Problem wieder. 
Plötzlich schwarzer Bildschirm-Punkte-Rechner startet neu.

Hab die Vermutung das es ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte ist oder der Festplatte.

Kennt eine das Problem? Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## hovonlo (2 August 2009)

Etwas vergleichbares hab' ich bei mir und auch im Freundeskreis schon erlebt - es war beide Male der Grafikkartenlüfter ausgefallen.
Dass die Kisten im abgesicherten Modus hochlaufen liegt wohl am Standard-Grafikkartentreiber von Windows. Hier werden noch nicht so viele Features aktiviert, die Verlustwärme ist geringer und das Teil hält auch ohne Lüfter durch.


----------



## Spoon (2 August 2009)

Da Problem scheint gelöst zu sein.
Hab auf deinen Tipp hin meinen Rechner aufgeschraubt und dabei gesehen das der Lüfter sich drehte.
Hab die Karte mal ausgebaut und genauer hingeschaut. Dabei habe ich festgestellt das die Kühlrippen, in die der Lüfter neue kalte Luft hinein presst völlig verstaubt sind. 
Nach der Reinigung läuft der Rechner bis jetzt wieder spitzenmäßig.

Werde mir aber trotzdem demnächst eine neue Karte gönnen. Eine mit mehr Leistung, die jetzige ist einfach zu langsam. Die Grafikkarte bremst meine CPU ziemlich aus.


----------

